# Has anyone had success with just two follicles?



## goslings

*I have only got two follicles, one is about 20mm and the other about 18mm.**I am on day 13 today and am booked in for egg collection on Tuesday.
When the scan showed just two follicles I assumed that the cycle would be cancelled.

But doctor said that because of my low AMH ( 0.7 ) they would not expect many follicles from me ever again.

I would like to know if anyone has had a BFP with just two follicles?

Thanks. Goslings.
*


----------



## karenanna

Hi Gosling

I cycled with a lady Dimee from the ARGC board who was in the same situation - she ended up with just one embryo, as the other fertilised abnormally - she is now nearly 34 weeks pregnant.

I sent her these links at the time, as she was quite upset by it all



karenanna said:


> Remember it only takes one
> 
> Some links below
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228190.0
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172977.msg2750432#msg2750432
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138797.msg2107147#msg2107147
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=143449.msg2212752#msg2212752
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=102998.msg1473823#msg1473823
> 
> Stay positive and get some inspiration from these posts - there are plenty of them!
> 
> Karen


All the best for your EC   and the rest of your cycle

Karenanna xxx


----------



## nat4353

hiya 

on my last cycle i only had 3 folicals on last scan was so worried and stressed with it all then some how we got 6 eggs !!!!!!!!! not sure how but even if you get one good egg u can get your bfp --- good luck xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I chat to a lady who went through a similar thing to me last year with the miscarriage. She has just done her 5th cycle - last with own eggs - one follicle, one egg and now she is 11 weeks with a baby measuring spot on.

Don't forget that the vast majority of people are walking the earth as the result of one leading follicle ovulating, fertilising and implanting. It is nature's way and it works all the time!


----------



## tcr21

It's true - it only takes one - inspite of the odds it's good to try to remain hopeful - I had my eggs retrieved yesterday and only have two fertilized - i will find out on Sunday if they made it to day 3 for transfer - i'll let you know what happens.....


----------



## goslings

Hello, me back, thank you for your information and support. I did go ahead to egg collection with 2 follicles last month, unfortunately I only got one egg and it was immature.

So I am on another cycle. I had a day 8 scan today and have 2 larger follicles and 3 smaller follicles all on my right ovary. This makes me more positive but I am rather worried that the two larger follicles will be the only two that continue to grow. My AMH is 0.7 and so I am not to expect much! I shall go back for a scan on Wed. Please I hope that they have all grown.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

missed your original post and sorry to read it wasnt successful.  Good luck with this one!

My last tx cycle I had 1 follie through most of (extended) stimming which reached 2, 2 days before EC.  I fought to go ahead and the result is upstairs asleep (in the same room by the way as her little sister who was conceived naturally after lol)

there is a poor responders thread here somewhere which I found supportive x


----------



## Wraakgodin

TwiceBlessed said:


> there is a poor responders thread here somewhere which I found supportive x


Here is the link TB and Goslings http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246581.0

Goslings, I am so sorry to hear that things didn't work out, I will have everything crossed that things are better this cycle. How did the scan go?

Sue


----------



## goslings

Thank you all for supporting me in this.
Just wanted to complete the thread.
I have a baby boy through IVF and he is my dream come true.
I was hoping that I would have another success.

I did not continue to stimulate with two eggs. 
It is just not enough for me.
Am thinking of moving clinics. Maybe ARGC.
They wouldn't even have cycled me that month because my oestrogen was 268.
And I think they are right.
Just not sure at the moment.
I have been on DHEA for 30 days and it feels like 3 months!
I am on Angelbump's fertility protocol.

Looking forward to my last ever IVF cycle, just want to move on.
Love to all.
Good luck with your dreams.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

good luck goslings xxx


----------

